# [net-p2p/rtorrent] XMLRPC is broken (100% CPU and timeouts)



## alex67500 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello,

I'm using the current version of net-p2p/rtorrent (0.8.9) on 9.0-RELEASE on amd64 and it seems that the software has an issue if you try using XMLRPC. rtorrent goes into 100% CPU for a while, the RPC call times out and then nothing.

There seems to be a fix, but it has not been backported -- see http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/ticket/2661. The next version is not stable, but is available on http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/

Could you please update net-p2p/libtorrent-devel and net-p2p/rtorrent-devel to 0.13.0 and 0.9.0 respectively?

Thanks!
-- 
Alex


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 19, 2012)

Neither the forum nor FreeBSD developers maintain all ports, which contain _third-party_ applications. Ask the port maintainer(s) (follow the links in your post, or run *make maintainer* in the port directory).


----------



## alex67500 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks. I guess that's why I'm called a junior memeber...

Just emailed flz.
-- 
Alex


----------

